# Faction - We need your help to win Small Press Idol!



## TheLastBard (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey all! If you didn't know, Faction is in Round 4 of Small Press Idol right now and there are just a couple of weeks left. The only way we're going to win is by selling copies of our zero issue. The synopsis for the book and sample pages are posted below... 


FACTION
The year is 2025 and the worlds’ governments are focused on eradicating the escalating terrorist threat in the Middle East secretly supported by the demonic Den Malignity. This effort has left Master Sergeant Acker Kinney, a Special Ops Medic, scarred and short an arm, forever changed. 

When Acker is attacked by a demonic minion while recovering from his wounds in a military hospital, he is saved by Knights from the Society of the Enlightened. Soon he will be one of them; men and women blessed by God with countless lifetimes of knowledge and rediscovered powers. 

The Society and the Den Malignity, enemies in an eternal struggle, must react when other factions, long thought banished or destroyed, rise to reclaim what was theirs. The Society and its knights must determine in this changed landscape who their allies and enemies are as factions vie for a stake in the world’s destiny. 

The schemes of gods, the desires of demons, the powers of nature, myth, and the supernatural – all set forth to control a world the Society has sworn to protect. This is Faction.

CHECK OUT SAMPLE PAGES!



















thank you,
Erik Hendrix
Writer - Faction


----------



## TheLastBard (Aug 25, 2009)

Small Press Idol just has six days left... Please help Faction win by purchasing a copy of our zero issue.

a.    PRINT COPY -  SPA Comics - Small Press Idol - 2009 - Faction #0 - Dimestore Distro - (Powered by CubeCart)
b.    PDF DOWNLOAD - SPA Comics - Small Press Idol - 2009 - Faction #0 DL - Dimestore Distro - (Powered by CubeCart)


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 25, 2009)

Actually not to shabby! I'm pretty impressed. I'd love to buy a copy but I don't know where we are going to be living. Plus I don't get paid until the fifth or so. But I will keep this in mind, I think my son would dig it.


----------



## TheLastBard (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey, no prob! You could always get a PDF version since it's just a download, but no worries.


----------



## TheLastBard (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok, this is it! Just 3 days left in Small Press Idol 2009 ~ The deadline to order a copy of Faction issue 0 is Midnight EST on Monday August 31st! If you haven't ordered one, now's the time.

As of today, August 28th, we need to sell 30 more copies to take first place!

I implore you to please check out the Faction web site ~ Faction - Words by Erik Hendrix & Art by Arnie Gordon ~ and check out the book. It's just $2 (!!) for a pdf download and $3.50 for a printed version.

The winner of Small Press Idol wins a publishing deal and a cash prize. Please help Faction be that winner!

a.    PRINT COPY -  http://www.dimestoredistro.com/faction-0-

2274.html
b.    PDF DOWNLOAD - http://www.dimestoredistro.com/faction-0-dl-

2275.html 

Check out the reviews
Cream of the Cupâ€”Highlighting the best comics of the weekâ€”featuring Power Girl, Faction, Daredevil, Superman Blackest Night, Batgirl and an Omnibust - Joe Sergi's Cup of Geek
Comic Review – Faction Issue 0 «
Faction #0: The Familiar and Fantastical « F BombCast Comic Reviews
Faction #0 Sneak Peek | Major Spoilers
Faction #0 Review « Liam Bradley’s Blog
Comic Related - Faction #0
2 IN 1 SHOWCASE EPISODE 131: 2000 A.D. - comiXtreme
Siskoid's Blog of Geekery: Submitted for Review: Faction #0
Interesting Fodder: Faction: Issue #0 Promises More Awesomeness to Come
http://makeitsomarketing.tripod.com/popularcultureblog/index.blog?from=20090805
Faction #0 Review | Hero Spy
Faction #0 - Project Fanboy

Thanks again! If you'd like more info on Faction, check out the Bearded Lady web site and click on the Faction button... Welcome to Bearded Lady Online.

Erik Hendrix
Writer
erik@beardedladyonline.com
Welcome to Bearded Lady Online
Erik Hendrix is The Last Bard


----------



## Pyan (Aug 29, 2009)

TheLastBard said:


> a.    PRINT COPY -  http://www.dimestoredistro.com/faction-0-
> 
> 2274.html
> b.    PDF DOWNLOAD - http://www.dimestoredistro.com/faction-0-dl-
> ...




Links don't work...


----------

